# Presque Questons



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Phone number for any local Bait shops
What all licenses are needed, Erie stamp and fishing permit but is a trout stamp also needed?
Is it legal to use quads?

TIA
Scott


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Licenses... You can get a 3 day, but I'm telling you, GET THE FULL YEAR!!! 3 day is like $35... Full year is $68 and ask for the "LAKE ERIE COMBO" so you'll be covered...

I would recommend purchasing waxworms locally here in Ohio... The bait up there is a lot more expensive, and I have found the quality lacking... LOts of dead, stinky waxies..

Go in with a buddy and split a tub!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

You don't need the trout stamp unless you are planning on keeping any steelies that you catch. You can use a quad on the bay, but you have to come in from the city side. They do not aloow quads in the park.

Wes


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I've heard this from a couple people...Do you have to have your license displayed on the outside of your body, like in a license holder? Also, if you are in a shanty, do you just put the license in the license holder on the shanty, or does it have to be on your body? I just wanted to make sure that we were legal while we are up there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless it has changed since I was there a couple of years ago you do need to display your license outside on your body. I pinned mine on my hat and left it there whether in the shanty or not


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes , you have to wear your license. Cost me $61 dollars for a year long with lake erie stamp.The combo lake erie/trout stamps is cheaper then each separatebut I put the Trout back.www.fishusa.com has a P.A. fishing site ,one of the links lists all the area bait shops. BAC bait is at the top of the hill.No ATV's allowed in the park.Fishing is very good here , so you'll want to come back. YES , bring your own grubs.BAC was out of waxies & the maggots were on the small side. Minnows have never been a problem at BAC.


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

the state fish & game were checking today (2/9/07) on the ice in misery bay, there's other BAC bait & Poor Richards bait on route 5 get off one exit before 98 from I-90 go to 5 turn east till you get to 628. everyone is stopping at the BCA on the hill.


----------



## Grouse Man (Sep 15, 2006)

I know its kind of late to post this. Im going up to presque tomorrow and was wondering if they are cathing alot of fish up there or is it as slow as it is down here in the akron area.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was there today and we did pretty good. 3 of us got over 80 keepers. Here's some of mine.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Boy those are some pretty fish coming out of the ice!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Chaunc,

Going next week and want to be able to move around with my 4 wheeler,

What ice thicknesses did you have?

Thanks


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It was 12"s where we were and a few guys buzzed by our shanties on 4 wheelers. 1 guy even stopped and asked my buddy how the fishing was. It's power auger time. Have fun. After today, i'm done for the season.  Having shoulder surgery on tuesday. Here's another picture.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Chaunc!

Nice catch.

To me, those pumkinseeds over there are one of the most beautiful fish through the ice.

Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a great weekend up at Presque! I met Hoss5355 and Huskey jerk with Wannabitaworm. Fished with Prez and Joey and we ate like pigs all weekend! Caught a bunch of fish and my personel best perch......3 of them!! Wow that place is something! I am worn out now tho! lol Hope ya got into em good after I left Hoss! That little jig I gave ya worked all weekend for meI limited out this morning! BLAST!!!!! Theres a pic in my gallery! I don't know how to upload to here

Gene


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice perch that one is a pig and dark in color
Great Catch Gene that place will ruin you
how deep did you catch your perch 
I'm leaving friday for 9 days on the bay and erie
geowol
George


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

TxTransplant...
Thanks a TON for the assistance. For our first trip up there this was an awesome experience...I just wish I would have made it over to where you were earlier. 

We fished where you were at and ended up with 127, 8 inch plus gills between the 5 of us...no hog perch though. (You are the man...) The jig worked great!! I could see it on the aqua view great also. Made the rest of the long weekend awesome!!

I'll send you your jig back if you PM your address. I still have it, although some of the paint is chipped off of it. Those fish ate the heck out of it the last couple days....

I'm beat, and am heading to bed, but I will post some pics as soon as I get them from my buddy. Thanks a bunch TX...

Today was slower, and after cleaning all the fish the night before, we brought back 50 between the 5 of us, which was plenty. What a great fishery...it was all that I expected and then some. 





Kevin


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

No problem Kevin! I wish your crew would have hooked up with us sooner too. That is an awesome fishery up there. Keep the jig.....I'll get more! To go from the numbers you told me you had up to what ya finished with I'd say the move was a definite plus! Grats and welcome to getting spoiled at Presque Isle! No-one understands until they have experienced it themselves! Great to meet all of you and hope to hook up on the hardwater sometime again! 

Gene


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Gene,

Were you fishing by the Christmas tree? 


Just kidding, I know where you were. Carl showed me the picture of that big perch!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> After today, i'm done for the season


sorry to hear that chaunc. good luck with your surgery.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I looked all over for that elusive X-mas tree! LOL You guys missed a heck-of-a-good-time!

Gene


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> sorry to hear that chaunc. good luck with your surgery.


Had to reschedule for later. I have to go to Pittsburgh to have it done and the weather is terrible getting there. I can wait a little longer.


----------

